# Unknown language: anjew



## Bobzinha

Hi everybody! I need to know if this is a word. Can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## badgrammar

Well it depends, are sure of the spelling?

Anjou is a town in France, could that be it?


----------



## Ilmo

Are you sure that the "j" is not superfluous?
You see, at least we Finns pronounce "anew" almost like "an jew".


----------



## Bobzinha

no, the spelling is correct. ANJEW!! I've seen some web pages, from Poland, with this word in it, but I don't speak Polish, so I don't know....


----------



## Josh_

It might help if you include some of the web pages where you saw this word or copy a sentence or two here on the forum to give more context.

Anyway, I Googled the word and from what I found it appears to be a proper name.


----------



## Bobzinha

Yup, I'm starting to think the same thing...I don't have the context, it's a trademark, so it's probably a proper name or something.

Thank you for your answers!!!!


----------

